# Negligent Discharges



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm starting this thread to discuss negligent discharges. Mainly the causes and how to prevent them. Have you ever had or seen one that was easily preventable? I've had one with a heavily modified 1911. The trigger was so light that I swear you could have fired the gun with a good shake. That being said, my finger was on the trigger when it should not have been so it's on me.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have had one also. Got lazy and didn't clear the gun. Racked the slide and pulled the trigger. Shot a hole thru my workbench and into my golf clubs. Bullet ruined my 7 & 8 irons and stopped against the shaft of my pitching wedge.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

It's easy to get complacent about guns when you spend a lot of time around them. I do my best to stay in the habit of taking a half second to kind of internally yell at myself "STOP! THINK!" when I am about to handle one. It has been a good habit so far and seems to work.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jester560 said:


> I have had one also. Got lazy and didn't clear the gun. Racked the slide and pulled the trigger. Shot a hole thru my workbench and into my golf clubs. Bullet ruined my 7 & 8 irons and stopped against the shaft of my pitching wedge.


At least you had a laugh on the golf course when you had to explain why you were using your 9 iron so much..


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> At least you had a laugh on the golf course when you had to explain why you were using your 9 iron so much..


Wait...that wasn't an excuse to get new irons?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Two of my friends were "road hunting" deer in an old Dodge pickup many years back and the fact that there was an uncased loaded center fire rifle in the truck made it quite illegal. The dumbass in the drivers seat sent a .308 round through the passenger floor that took out the fuel line and the right front tire at 55 mph. They didn't mention it to me for at least a decade when they had both been drinking beer. 
I can't imagine how loud that .308 was in a pickup cab.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A 22 rim fire will ignite driving down the highway throwing them forcefully to the pavement from the drivers window. 
Would that be a negligent discharge if I did it purposely ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> I'm starting this thread to discuss negligent discharges. Mainly the causes and how to prevent them. Have you ever had or seen one that was easily preventable? I've had one with a heavily modified 1911. The trigger was so light that I swear you could have fired the gun with a good shake. That being said, my finger was on the trigger when it should not have been so it's on me.


I over sensitized a revolver trigger cocked in single action. It was scary sensitive, lol. 

What did you end up doing with the 1911 you modified ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jester560 said:


> I have had one also. Got lazy and didn't clear the gun. Racked the slide and pulled the trigger. Shot a hole thru my workbench and into my golf clubs. Bullet ruined my 7 & 8 irons and stopped against the shaft of my pitching wedge.


Did you yell "Fore". *"Fore!"*, originally a Scots interjection, is used to warn anyone standing or moving in the flight of a a bullet or golf ball.[1]


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All it takes is 1 second of carelessness


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

How many have you heard of a Glock discharging when dropped. I have heard of this terrible accident several times.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mowgli Terry said:


> How many have you heard of a Glock discharging when dropped. I have heard of this terrible accident several times.


Never as long as it has stock internals.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

All of Glock NDs regarding a drop that's I've heard of is someone trying to catch it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> All of Glock NDs regarding a drop that's I've heard of is someone trying to catch it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Was that the FBI agent break dancing in Colorado?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've never heard of a Glock going off when dropped.

*Can A Glock Fire When Dropped? - Aiming Expert*
aimingexpert.com › can-a-glock-fire-when-dropped
Lastly, the reason a Glock won’t fire when dropped is because of the drop safety feature. The drop safety is a mechanical bar that blocks the firing pin from moving forward. This means the bullet cannot be fired. The drop safety is also attached to the trigger safety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> I've never heard of a Glock going off when dropped.
> 
> *Can A Glock Fire When Dropped? - Aiming Expert*
> aimingexpert.com › can-a-glock-fire-when-dropped
> Lastly, the reason a Glock won’t fire when dropped is because of the drop safety feature. The drop safety is a mechanical bar that blocks the firing pin from moving forward. This means the bullet cannot be fired. The drop safety is also attached to the trigger safety.


Some aftermarket parts (Zev) have a nasty habit of negating the FPB.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Some aftermarket parts (Zev) have a nasty habit of negating the FPB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Probably because they sell lighter Firing Pin Block springs? But I still can't see how that would affect it without the trigger being fully depressed? As the trigger safety would prevent the trigger from being fully depressed. Without the trigger being fully depressed the trigger bar would not go back far enough to deactivate the Firing Pin Block. The trigger bar would also remain raised at the rear where it comes into contact with the striker preventing it from going forward. I guess the only way it could possibly go off when dropped is if the trigger safety was somehow disengaged, broken or the trigger safety spring was missing ? But what are the chances of that?

On the animated video below click on "take the tour" then click on"Glock safeties". Each click of the right hand arrow goes through each step highlighting the different components and how they relate to each other.

Handgun Animations


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Was that the FBI agent break dancing in Colorado?


No, I believe the video showed him dropping it, and then trying to quickly grab it off the floor, and hitting the trigger as he did so.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Probably because they sell lighter Firing Pin Block springs? But I still can't see how that would affect it without the trigger being fully depressed? As the trigger safety would prevent the trigger from being fully depressed. Without the trigger being fully depressed the trigger bar would not go back far enough to deactivate the Firing Pin Block. The trigger bar would also remain raised at the rear where it comes into contact with the striker preventing it from going forward. I guess the only way it could possibly go off when dropped is if the trigger safety was somehow disengaged, broken or the trigger safety spring was missing ? But what are the chances of that?
> 
> On the animated video below click on "take the tour" then click on"Glock safeties". Each click of the right hand arrow goes through each step highlighting the different components and how they relate to each other.
> 
> Handgun Animations











PSA: Zev Tech Out Of Spec Trigger NOT DROP SAFE -


Brandon H. shared this harrowing experience with us. Disclosure: Brandon and TFB are in no way trying to discredit Zev Tech and their products. This is just one documented instance but it is an important one. For those running a similar trigger, please check them and make sure they are safe. I...




www.thefirearmblog.com










Glock issue with Zev firing pin safety


So I bought the Zev firing pin safety and installed it today. I took the gun out to shoot it and started getting discharges off the reset. If I released the trigger slow it would fire, if fast it would function as normal. So I took the gun back in and tried to put the factory spring in with the a...



forums.brianenos.com





There's multiple other instances of issues.

Maybe Zev needs to review how the safety is supposed to work. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

This deal with the FBI agent break dancing wth the Glock accidental discharge is hard to believe. As an old GF would say, "Your story is touching but it sounds suspiciously like a lie."


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> This deal with the FBI agent break dancing wth the Glock accidental discharge is hard to believe. As an old GF would say, "Your story is touching but it sounds suspiciously like a lie."


There's video.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd like to see that video. The story is hard to believe.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

That video speaks for itself. That was no faulty gun. Guy grabbed the gun pulling the trigger. Gun going off when dropped is seriously contradicted by the video.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> That video speaks for itself. That was no faulty gun. Guy grabbed the gun pulling the trigger. Gun going off when dropped is seriously contradicted by the video.


Yeah, I don't think anyone that's seen the video would disagree.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> This deal with the FBI agent break dancing wth the Glock accidental discharge is hard to believe. As an old GF would say, "Your story is touching but it sounds suspiciously like a lie."


I have no idea if the FBI guy was sporting a Glock or any other brand. It was just the last I remember someone recovering a pistol on video and making a bad scenario exponentially worse.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

So I suppose the take away from the video of FBI guy's ND would be use a positive retention holster, don't act a fool and never pick up a pistol by the trigger. (Alcohol may have been involved). 
I've only ever witnessed one ND. A shooting buddy was preparing to shoot his single action revolver from a bench rest and somehow pulled the trigger before he was on target. The shot went harmlessly into the berm. He looked at me and said... "I wasn't ready yet". Lol

Sam


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mowgli Terry said:


> That video speaks for itself. That was no faulty gun. Guy grabbed the gun pulling the trigger. Gun going off when dropped is seriously contradicted by the video.


Well, you have to give him one thing, that agent sure can boogie. 😆


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I have no idea if the FBI guy was sporting a Glock or any other brand. It was just the last I remember someone recovering a pistol on video and making a bad scenario exponentially worse.


I recall the handgun was widely reported to be a Glock. The FBI handgun at the time was a G22 or G23.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> PSA: Zev Tech Out Of Spec Trigger NOT DROP SAFE -
> 
> 
> Brandon H. shared this harrowing experience with us. Disclosure: Brandon and TFB are in no way trying to discredit Zev Tech and their products. This is just one documented instance but it is an important one. For those running a similar trigger, please check them and make sure they are safe. I...
> ...


I would think so.

I guess the problem is not with the Glock pistol at all or it's safety system? Those situations are kinda' like putting a supercharger on an engine that's not designed for it. Then the engine blows up and the owner blames the vehicle's manufacturer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That FBI agent is obviously not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Usafammo3 said:


> I'm starting this thread to discuss negligent discharges. Mainly the causes and how to prevent them. Have you ever had or seen one that was easily preventable? I've had one with a heavily modified 1911. The trigger was so light that I swear you could have fired the gun with a good shake. That being said, my finger was on the trigger when it should not have been so it's on me.


Good thing you had a 1911. If the triggers too light in single action your local gun smith can remedy the problem. In the mean time I'd NOT shoot it until the situation is remedied.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

VAMarine said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


The way he reacts after the shot LMAO.


----------

